# Bike innertube



## Usal1023

I have always bought my slingshots from local stores but I am planning on making my own. I was curious if a bike tire innertube is good rubber to be used for slingshot making? I am new to the Forum and new to making slingshots any help would be great.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

welcome to the forum! I am by no means among the more experienced members of the forum, and have only just begun making my own, but I would suggest either theraband, flat latex sheeting, gum rubber sheeting, and size 105 or 107 rubber bands if you want flat bands. I can also speak VERY highly of chained rubber bands, and there are plenty of tutorials on the forum for making tabs and chaining rubber for inexpensive and accessible bandsets more than capable of taking game if that's what you're after


----------



## dragonmaster

Bike tub From what I understand is not what it use to be. Rubber bands are a very good source of band material easy to find and obtain. You can make target of hunter bands from them. You can use 32's 64's 105's 107's and others. You can find a good deal of info on the forum for making band sets from them. Most latex yoga bands can be used for making flat bands and are easy to find as well. I hope this helps. Just a few things I've tryed.


----------



## dgui

Dont bother with it, it will be a disappointment.


----------



## Usal1023

TastelikeSnozberries said:


> welcome to the forum! I am by no means among the more experienced members of the forum, and have only just begun making my own, but I would suggest either theraband, flat latex sheeting, gum rubber sheeting, and size 105 or 107 rubber bands if you want flat bands. I can also speak VERY highly of chained rubber bands, and there are plenty of tutorials on the forum for making tabs and chaining rubber for inexpensive and accessible bandsets more than capable of taking game if that's what you're after


----------



## Usal1023

Thank you for the information. Yes I am planning on doing alot of hiking and hunting looking forward to making a couple different slingshots to plink and possibly hunt with. I have seen the chains done with rubber bands and they look easy enough to make but are they able to last for awhile? Have you tried the bike innertube? I have read that you can use them but no posts as to how well they perform.


----------



## Usal1023

dragonmaster said:


> Bike tub From what I understand is not what it use to be. Rubber bands are a very good source of band material easy to find and obtain. You can make target of hunter bands from them. You can use 32's 64's 105's 107's and others. You can find a good deal of info on the forum for making band sets from them. Most latex yoga bands can be used for making flat bands and are easy to find as well. I hope this helps. Just a few things I've tryed.


----------



## Usal1023

Dragonmaster,

Would I be able to just get the yoga bands that places like Walmart sales? Also the rubber bands the number you mentioned are those the numbers to look for on the bags of rubber bands? Where is the best place to buy the rubber bands? Also until I can find leather for the pouches I was thinking about using duct tape. I figured it's capable of holding down many things and why not standing up to being pulled on?? What do you think?


----------



## Usal1023

dgui said:


> Dont bother with it, it will be a disappointment.


----------



## Usal1023

Ok thank you I have read not here but other places that it would work but no posts as to how well it works.


----------



## harpersgrace

Back in the day inner tubes were made of rubber that was quite good for slingshots very strechy, good power, and long life, now move forward 50 or so years and the material that inner tubes are made of is nolonger even close to what it was, in other words it sucks for slingshots. you really won't be happy, no stretch, no power, no life.


----------



## dragonmaster

Yes the wal-mart yoga straps work well at least the ones I bought did.

And yes the numbers I mentioned are the numbers on the bag Its the rubber band size.


----------



## Usal1023

dragonmaster said:


> Yes the wal-mart yoga straps work well at least the ones I bought did.
> 
> And yes the numbers I mentioned are the numbers on the bag Its the rubber band size.


----------



## Usal1023

Dragonmaster,

Thanks again for the information I hope I am not bothering you. I do have a couple more for you. I have seen and heard that multiplex plywood is the best to use for making slingshot frames however, I have not seen how think it should be. I was thinking 3/4 inch would be best? Also how wide should I make my bands for the slings if I am using flat bands which I plan on they seem to have the best power. Any help would be great.

thanks


----------



## jskeen

Just my opinions here but 3/4 birch ply is ok for making slingshot frames, but you may find you want to add a little extra thickness to the handle. Then again, you might not. It's a personal thing, but structurally,3/4 is ok, if not ideal. I personally like a little more thickness in the uprights on my forks, but that's just me. As for band width, it depends on the thickness of the elastic you end up with. Up to about an inch, at the frame end, you can tie on directly. Above that and you need to either fold it or just use dual bands stacked. Most people also cut their bands to taper some toward the pouch. I usually cut mine 1 inch tapering to 3/4 or 5/8 at the pouch. Pouch leather can come from many different sources. In General, garment leather is a little too thin, and saddle leather too thick but between those, there is a lot of room to experiment. An old pair of work boots can sometimes yield a lot of pouches. Discontinued samples from upholstery dealers are also often quite nice and often square, and close to the right size in at least one dimension, just needing to be cut into strips and shaped.

Hope that helps.

James


----------



## harpersgrace

3/4 is a good choice, structurally 1/2 will also but I would only recomend that for light bands or tubes, plus it doesn't have much thickness in the hand, it is nice for small plinkers that fit in the pocket easily.


----------



## pelleteer

harpersgrace said:


> Back in the day inner tubes were made of rubber that was quite good for slingshots very strechy, good power, and long life, now move forward 50 or so years and the material that inner tubes are made of is nolonger even close to what it was, in other words it sucks for slingshots. you really won't be happy, no stretch, no power, no life.


Yep, I believe up until WWII tubes were made from latex, but were changed to butyl rubber after that. They are making the old red latex inner tubes again, but they're a bit pricier than butyl. Still, Thera Band or similar is probably a better choice anyway.


----------

